
Domino’s Is Using A.I. Surveillance to Manage Store Performance - jatsign
https://onezero.medium.com/dominos-is-using-a-i-surveillance-to-manage-store-performance-d578204c5af4
======
say_it_as_it_is
Gasp. The managers are using technology to monitor their workers productivity?
Where will this abuse of power end?

